# Deck Armor



## enforcer (Aug 25, 2008)

any of you use Deck Armor by GaF? Opinions on it and how does it compare to 30 lb felt? Is it worth the extra $$$$ ?


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

we do not use DeckArmour------- but instead use Titanium UDL.

I have been interested in Deck Armour because of it's "breathability- but a couple people have told me they have left it exposed and had infiltration issues.

I don't know if those "infiltration" episodes were instead installation errors---and since we rarely(read"never") leave titanium UDL exposed overnight, perhaps the DeckArmour is the way to go

BTW-we are dealing primartily in Slate& Tile work nd haven't bought any felt like products in years and years-even the now rare shingle projects get Titanium UDL

Best wishes,
stephen


----------



## welterweight (Nov 10, 2009)

I use deck armor due to it's breathability plus it demo's well with the homeowner.. There are thousands of roofers, you need to separate yourself all ways possible. Deck armor is a great start. Keep in mind, it will add to the cost but that's why we get over 500 per sq ..and that's a basic roof..


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

enforcer said:


> any of you use Deck Armor by GaF? Opinions on it and how does it compare to 30 lb felt? Is it worth the extra $$$$ ?


I've used it twice. It will leak in a hard rain. Small droplets over the entire surface. One of the local supply houses sells it with the admonishment not to leave it uncovered. We typically use Titanium udl as well and have no problems.


----------



## enforcer (Aug 25, 2008)

seeyou said:


> I've used it twice. It will leak in a hard rain. Small droplets over the entire surface. One of the local supply houses sells it with the admonishment not to leave it uncovered. We typically use Titanium udl as well and have no problems.


What if the roof is installed the same day? Can it still leak?
Does it have to be taped if installed same day?


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

enforcer said:


> What if the roof is installed the same day? Can it still leak?
> Does it have to be taped if installed same day?


I'd say it works great as an expansion joint between the roof covering and the sheathing. But, as most of the roofs we do require the underlayment to be exposed for at least several days, we need an underlayment that doesn't allow miniscule droplets of water through it. There's no "taping" that I know of. The problem is the tiny "breathable" holes, not the joints.


----------



## myankevich (Feb 28, 2010)

I use Titanium UDL exclusively... I have had instances where I had to leave it exposed to a rain, and didn't have any issues. When they did the Catholic Church roof in town, it sat exposed for about 3 months. They didn't have any leaks...


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

seeyou said:


> I've used it twice. It will leak in a hard rain. Small droplets over the entire surface. One of the local supply houses sells it with the admonishment not to leave it uncovered. We typically use Titanium udl as well and have no problems.


 Grant- i have a question. I f I solder-say a copper back pan in place with titanium under it I am gonna have a melted mess on my hands, correct?-what about the deck armour?- will that melt/burn in that instance?
thanks?,
stephen


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

Stephen H said:


> Grant- i have a question. I f I solder-say a copper back pan in place with titanium under it I am gonna have a melted mess on my hands, correct?-what about the deck armour?- will that melt/burn in that instance?
> thanks?,
> stephen


Stephen - I'm not really sure if it would get that hot using irons on copper. The heat spreads so quickly when soldering copper it shouldn't be an issue. When soldering galvy it might be more of an issue, since the heat stays more concentrated and it would likely be an issue when soldering with open flame which is a bad idea on a roof anyway.

We had a problem once when trying to solder a flat seam roof over I&WS. Black juice kept oozing out. But I've taken copper flat seam roofs back up that were installed over rosin paper and I've not seen any burn marks.


----------



## welterweight (Nov 10, 2009)

This is the first I am hearing that deck armor leaks water...
Perhaps when left on an unshingled roof for a few weeks? I have never heard of leakage after installation. Anyone else?


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

welterweight said:


> This is the first I am hearing that deck armor leaks water...
> Perhaps when left on an unshingled roof for a few weeks? I have never heard of leakage after installation. Anyone else?


It leaks if it's left uncovered and it rains. Doesn't matter if it's a few minutes or a few weeks. I mostly do roofs other than shingles, most of which require at least a few days of open time. It's done me in twice. Never again.


----------



## coolflatroof (Jan 26, 2008)

We use it on EVERY metal roof we install and never had any issues, even when left exposed for a couple of weeks under rain / snow. 

Been using it for over 6 years. Even remember the first generation of this thing - it was not as blue (more grayish) and much thinner back then. This "new" one is really nice.

Though it is not the first time I hear of others having issues with it.

My main problem with Titanium and similar products it that they will allow and contribute to mold / mildew growth in the attic, as they create a vapor barrier. And while ridge soffit vent is "nice" it often does not work as intended or is not feasible, and here in Massachusetts, there are many homes with inadequate ventilation or non at all (without options to put it in, other than cold roof).


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

coolflatroof said:


> We use it on EVERY metal roof we install and never had any issues, even when left exposed for a couple of weeks under rain / snow.
> 
> Been using it for over 6 years. Even remember the first generation of this thing - it was not as blue (more grayish) and much thinner back then. This "new" one is really nice.
> 
> ...


Do you have any evidence of that actually happening or is it something you fear might happen? 

I've been using synthetics for 8+years (primarily Titanium) and I see no evidence to support that. But it may not have been long enough, yet.


----------



## coolflatroof (Jan 26, 2008)

@ SeeYou

You are in KY and I'm in New England - completely different climates and weather conditions. Our winters are cold, and on a poorly vented roof, there is a lot of condensation in the attic. 

As far as evidence - a big roofing company around here (can't name names) had to hire a mold removal contractor to go on their installs and clean the mold. They use stuff similar to titanium. 

I've been using DeckArmor for more than 5-6 years, and never had issues.


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

So why switch from felt?


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

jmiller said:


> So why switch from felt?


I switched for cost savings and endurance. We used to do a lot of terne work and we had to add rosin paper between felt and the terne which was a PITA. I'm sold on synthetics except for Deck Armour.


----------



## WindowsonWash (Nov 1, 2011)

coolflatroof said:


> We use it on EVERY metal roof we install and never had any issues, even when left exposed for a couple of weeks under rain / snow.
> 
> Been using it for over 6 years. Even remember the first generation of this thing - it was not as blue (more grayish) and much thinner back then. This "new" one is really nice.
> 
> ...


Mold and mildew growth in a vented attic would have everything to do with ventilation in this case. If you are counting on air movement through your sheathing, the attic isn't properly vented and that is the problem, not the underlayment. 

Titanium has roughly the same perm rating as 30lb felt.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

jmiller said:


> So why switch from felt?


 in my case, i stepped on some felt which proceeded to tear loose from the fasteners-and at that moment I decided "NEVER AGAIN"

the titanium UDL is just insanely stronger in that application than 15 or 30# felt
it goes down faster
it lays flatter and STAYS flat
and the cost for us is comparable to 30#
stephen


----------



## ReeceJ (Sep 1, 2011)

Consider this, would you put poly over the entire roof deck before installation and why. 
I have used Deck Armor many many times and never encountered a leakage problem. The problem comes when you install the UDL with staples and create little tears. But the same goes with any of the other UDL's. 

The difference, Deck Armor is unlike poly in that you will not create a dew point under your UDL. Breathability is key, poly and products with similar properties will cause issues if your ventilation is not perfect. Think about some not so distant issues with vapor proof rain screens where ventilation was not perfect.

Personally, its deck armor or felt for me until I see the proof that a vapor-proof udl is not a problem. I've seen damage done by Poly on the bottom edges ov roofs. Fully bonding a vapor-proof UDL works as the condensation point is in the attic cavity I.E. Peel and Stick eaves protection. 

http://www.jorgensenroofing.ca/roofing-products/roof-underlayment-2/


----------



## FerrisHI (Oct 20, 2010)

We have been using synthetic uder layments for the last 2 years or so...switched to the OC synthetic early this year and i've never had a problem with any kind of leakage that wasn't due to an install problem...no need to tarp with the synthetics thats worth it right there...


----------

